# sean sherk n steroids



## thetruth (Sep 23, 2007)

So the muscle shark got done for steroids.  Now I hope he gets off because athletes who deny deny deny and still get found guilty just look like tools.  I totally respected Tim Sylvia for admitting his mistake, taking the year off and coming back to briefly regain the heavyweight title and Sherk's opponent Hermes Franca admitted his mistake too(would this be a world first with both competitors being done).  Now Sherk's levels of nandrolone were only marginally raised (double the amount normally found) by comparison to the levels found in others.  Is it possible for someone to have a higher level than normal with out artificial assistance?  Looking at his physique it's more than possible he is on the gear but I would like to believe he is not as I was super impressed with his All Access show but hard work doesn't mean he isn't juiced off his scone.  Pro body builders are all juiced off their **** but they still work incredibly hard in the gym.   

Any thoughts would be appreciated

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## meth18au (Sep 23, 2007)

Ever watched the show "The Man Whose Arms Exploded".  Here is a link to the documentary on You Tube.  It's got some really disgusting footage of roid useage, check it out if you got time.  It was actually on TV over here the other week late at night, and I sat down and watched it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pU3E8DuLZw&mode=related&search=


I've been around gyms for years, and always stayed away from gear.  It's disgusting, and a cheaters way to do things.  I mean no offence to anybody who chooses to go down that path, but they are my personal opinions.  Work hard, and work with what you've got.  No need to mess up your body in the long term, for short term gains.  And in the case of pro-bodybuilders, for the purpose of looking like an absolute freak that is not even from this planet.


Is it possible for somebody to have higher than normal levels of testosterone without artificial assistance?  I'm sure, but only marginally.  I doubt that double the amount is possible without artificial assistance?!?!  


There are my thoughts Sammy


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 23, 2007)

What really bothers me is that full contact fighting is becoming a mainstream sport and from what I've seen, a lot of people think of them as ambassadors not just of MMA but MA in general.  It's already hard trying to convince people that not all MA's are punks who are just looking for a fight etc etc, but now we have to defend the fact that not all MA competitors believe in using performance enhancing products to be the best we can be.  And really isn't that what MA is all about?  Being the best that you can be, through hard work and dedication.  Shame to the athletes who use the drugs so they can win a few fights.​


----------



## thetruth (Sep 24, 2007)

meth18au said:


> Is it possible for somebody to have higher than normal levels of testosterone without artificial assistance?  I'm sure, but only marginally.  I doubt that double the amount is possible without artificial assistance?!?!
> 
> 
> There are my thoughts Sammy




I know double sounds a lot but apparently the average person has 6mg(unsure of the proper measurement), Sean Sherk had 12mg but most guys who are sprung have readings around 50mg and above. 

I'm unsure as to what other factors comein to play when testosterone levels are effected.

I did see the man whose arms exploded on tv and he is a moron.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 24, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> What really bothers me is that full contact fighting is becoming a mainstream sport and from what I've seen, a lot of people think of them as ambassadors not just of MMA but MA in general.  It's already hard trying to convince people that not all MA's are punks who are just looking for a fight etc etc, but now we have to defend the fact that not all MA competitors believe in using performance enhancing products to be the best we can be.  And really isn't that what MA is all about?  Being the best that you can be, through hard work and dedication.  Shame to the athletes who use the drugs so they can win a few fights.​




Excellent post.

For those found guilty of steroid abuse do their records change?  Are wins replaced with losses?


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 24, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> For those found guilty of steroid abuse do their records change?  Are wins replaced with losses?



I'm not sure exactly how that works, personally if they are found guilty I believe that it should become a loss on their record and their title should be up for grabs.  That only seems right to me.  If you're going to abuse the sport then you better believe that the sport will turn around and abuse you.

But worse than a loss of a fight or belt, what about fans?  That would be the first thing that would affect me, how would your fans look at you afterwards?


----------



## meth18au (Sep 24, 2007)

thetruth said:


> I know double sounds a lot but apparently the average person has 6mg(unsure of the proper measurement), Sean Sherk had 12mg but most guys who are sprung have readings around 50mg and above.
> 
> I'm unsure as to what other factors comein to play when testosterone levels are effected.
> 
> I did see the man whose arms exploded on tv and he is a moron.




He was a moron wasn't he?  I don't know how anyone can let themselves go so far down these paths to self destruction!!!


50mg and above for other competitors?  I'm really not sure of the science behind steroids, just like you.  Maybe someone else can shed some more light on the readings, and the effects of steroid use on testosterone levels???  I'm curious.  I might just have a google if I get the time later on!!!


----------



## thetruth (Sep 25, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Excellent post.
> 
> For those found guilty of steroid abuse do their records change?  Are wins replaced with losses?



I'm not sure, but if both competitors are on steroids do they both lose?


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## meth18au (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes.....and the title goes to me :lol2:

I think they should be stripped of their title.  And a ban and fine should be imposed.  That is the case for most professional athletes!!!


----------

